# Como



## frednick

Hi,
I'm brand new to this forum and I'm hoping (dreaming) of buying somewhere near lake Como, can you recommend a good website/agency?
thanks
Fred.


----------



## Nardini

As always, my recommendation is to look at several websites. This will give you an idea as to the local prices - important to do before you buy. There are many agencies worth looking at - all of which you can find through Google, or any other search engine. Tecnocasa, Gabetti, etc.... It may well be that the agency you buy through will be different to these, but you will be going into things with your eyes open then.

"case, vendita, como" - will start you off...


----------



## barrov

try casa.it, that's got quite a few properties and a search function with prices etc. If you struggle with defining the region try tuttocitta, an Italian map website.

Como is a stunning area and having a house there would be fantastic.

Good luck!


----------



## LilianBlouw

*Hi*

Hi!

Have you found a nice place in lago como? I'm looking for a house or appartment there to rent. Do you know a good company or people who might know something?
Thanks already.

Greatings Lilian


----------

